

'Selfie' body image warning issued - kpjackson
http://www.bbc.com/news/health-26952394

======
wanda
> Spending lots of time on Facebook looking at pictures of friends could make
> women insecure about their body image, research suggests.

[http://i.imgur.com/8xmRqKM.png](http://i.imgur.com/8xmRqKM.png)

    
    
      Extra extra! Read all about it! Hot off the press!

------
QuantumChaos
>The research, presented at a conference in Seattle, found no link with eating
disorders.

>But it did find a link between time spent on social networks and negative
comparisons about body image.

Funny how Bayesian updating works here: this study is taken as evidence that
Facebook is harmful to women's body image, but not that evidence against the
fact that poor body image causes eating disorders.

This is typical of academic research that pushes a political agenda, in this
case feminism.

